# A bunch of questions



## tonsofquestions (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello all. I am hoping some of you might be able to answer the 2ndary questions I am finding in getting big questions answered.

1) I am planning on moving to Mexicali and work in California to marry my fiance. My income amounts now qualify me for a FM2 but when I quit I will be unemployed until I find work in California. Do they qualify me for a visa before I move or after? I am thinking to get approved for the FM2 before I leave, but if we start a family or something prevents me from finding a job in CA after that first visa renewal is due, could they deny me?

2) In reading about taking my car into Mexico, I read that no one else can even drive my car without me being in the passenger seat. What if my fiance wants to use my car to go to the store, or wants to go somewhere and I want to stay home? Is he out of luck? What happens if I really want to sell it and buy something else? Are there no circumstances I can sell my car to someone else? There again if my mother in law is hurting for transportation, I can't loan her my car for the day or something to go run errands?

3) Permission to marry in Mexico. I know I have to have one year passed from the date of my divorce. Is that the same for mexicans? He returned to find out that he was still legally married to his wife that he hasn't seen in over 6 years. I have told him he needs to hurry with the divorce proceeding in case that 1 year wait applies to mexican citizens too.

I hope someone may have some answers to these little questions. Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most people start with a Tourist Visa or FM3 - I doubt you can start with an FM2. Since your conditions will be changing I would get an FMT (tourist) and stick with it. They are good for six months and multiple entries. Change later if you feel the need.

A Mexican should not be driving your car but check with your insurance campany. You don't need an import sticker near the border .... but why not just sell the car in the US. Cars are better quality and cheaper in the US


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are some potential pitfalls with the FMT, which may not actually be good for multiple entries beyond the frontier zones in mainland Mexico. If you do want to go beyond these 'free zones', you will need an 'importada temporal' for your car and nobody but immediate family may drive the car without you in the passenger seat. That would prohibit your fiance from using your car and subjecting it to confiscation and him to jail. You would also be held liable for violating your importation conditions and bond, which also prevents you from selling your vehicle in Mexico. So, don't fall for the "I can fix it" stories. You are tied to that vehicle by VIN and your Passport & visa.
I have no advice on the marriage situation.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

She just referred to Mexicali which is right on the border .... that's why I suggested the Tourist Visa. I agree that the rules change when you go further into Mexico ... except Baja and most of Sonora


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

The FM2 is not a good idea to start out. For one thing, legally you would have to get it stamped by customs every time you crossed the border in either direction. The FM2 only allows you to live outside of Mexico for a few months a year, so they are very strict about stamping the date of each border crossing. That doesn't work in your situation. Since you would be crossing all the time, just keep renewing your FMT every 6 months til your residency situation stabilizes. Then consider an FM3. If you no longer find yourself going north and want to become a Mexican citizen, then go for the FM2. ¡Buena suerte!


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

I believe there is no waiting period after a divorce here. To be sure you can check with the Registro Civil where you are planning on getting married.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FMT is a single entry document for up to 180 days per year. Car must leave Mexico with the owner & have aduana remove the sticker and issue a receipt. New FMT can be issued on re-entry. Car must be re-imported.

The FM3 is a Multiple entry document without time limits & you must be stamped in and out. Car may remain in Mexico, but if it does leave, aduana must remove sticker as above.

The FM2 is a Multiple entry document leading to immigrant or citizenship status with time limits for out of country travel. You must be stamped in and out, as above. Same car requirements, but if you have working permission or become inmigrado or naturalized, you may not own or drive a foreign plated vehicle. The FM2 costs more to apply for and maintain, and the income requirements are higher.


----------

